# Do you think I should get foreground plants?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I just spent over an hour aquascaping in my 20 and i know i'm going to get another background plant, haven't decide what to get yet, and i don't know if i should get a foreground plant because before today i just let any plant that wanted to grow into the foreground, but my tank looks a lot nicer now. What do you think? 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=609&pictureid=7954

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=609&pictureid=7946


----------



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

I think before you add more plants, you should let your current ones grow out and see what it looks like.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

oh i just did a big trimming, they took over the entire tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the tank seems to be a bit sparse in the plant area...keep in mind that when you strive for a natural looking aquarium you need to let the plants grow where they wish...in nature you do not see much of 1 plant here and 1 plant there...they often tend to colonize and fill in an area..
what we may think looks too crowded or what we think is appealing to our eye may not always be what makes the fish happy..for most fish , the more crowded with plant life , the better they like it..


----------

